# What is your favorite Beethoven sonata?



## ilovebeethoven

What is your favorite beethoven sonata?

My picks: Waldstein and Hammerklavier.


----------



## Daniel

Now this is difficult! It changes for me. I would say 7 th, 32 th, Waldstein and The Tempest. But ask me tomorrow, I will say something completly different :lol:.


----------



## 009

Strange as it is... Normally people will remember him for his late sonatas. But I find his earlier works more attractive. If you asked me... I'll prefer his 32 Variations in Cminor to any sonatas.
I hate the hammerklavier.. Don't get the wrong idea. Love to listen , but hate to play it. It's just like one big variation, and I used to find the LH at page 2 utterly confusing. Sometimes the semiquavers slur upwards, sometimes downwards... and I always played them the other way round.
I dislike the Pathetique and Moonlight sonata also... maybe it's too overplayed. :blink: 
I don't like Appasionata and Waldstein also. :blink: 
But I love the rest of them...LOVE.


----------



## 009

BTW, have u heard of Beethoven's 'Rage over a Lost penny'? Very interesting and absolutely fun to play.
I think the tittle was given by one of its editors, just like the Pathetique Sonata.


----------



## andantegorgonzola

My favourite Beethovensonates are

1. Les Adieux (opus 81a)
2. A Therese (opus 78)
3. Appassionata (opus 57)

I love them since i was a 6 year old kid and got my first LP. And still have a weak spot for the performer.... Robert Casadesus...

Frank :wub:


----------



## Hamfast

:blink:
My favourite Beethoven sonata? .... i likes several sonatas:
nos 2, 3, Pathetique, Waldstein and Moonlight.


----------



## Josef Haydn

the presto agitato from the moonlight is amazing, it really is a great piano piece


----------



## Edward Elgar

I like the Pathetic Sonata best, but the presto agitato is an exelent peice. I've tried to play it on many occasion but failed miserably. I know one person that can play that peice profficiently.


----------



## havenscope

Definetly 32nd.


----------



## liebeslieder

28th, the only piano sonata Beethoven once performed in public.

I love it very much, though it is really hard to play well, especially the second movement, and the fugue in the last movement.

How fantastic is Richter's live recording (27,28,29) in Prague!


----------



## Amaya&beet

*Appassionata -*

In my opinion, I place the Appassionata in the most honourable position. It has an extraordinarily tragic and violent nature, and the story of its birth is fascinating. First of all, its violent beauty may describe Beethoven's personality more clearly than any other works. I have been playing it again and again for about two years. Thank you for your question!


----------



## Oneiros

Definately the 'Moonlight' Sonata for me. Both the Presto Agitato and Adagio Sostenuto sections are excellent.


----------



## tatlfaye

At the moment, The Tempest. I'm working on it now because after I heard it, I just had to learn it. It's gorgeous, especially the third part. However my favorite little melodic segment from the whole sonata is in the first movement... that catchy high pitched right hand melody that comes right after the fast ascending scale in the left hand.


----------



## MrWaltz

Pathetique Sonata and Moonlight Sonata


----------



## Edward Elgar

MrWaltz said:


> Pathetique Sonata and Moonlight Sonata


Amen my brother!


----------



## 4/4player

One word: Moonlight Sonata.
Well, that counts as two words..hehe

4/4player


----------



## Manuel

Today, it's the Apassionata and the Waldstein.

Yesterday was the Hammerklavier.

I suggest you to visit the Guardian's blog, where you can download András Schiff lectures on Beethoven piano sonatas in Wigmore Hall. Don't miss this files, it's about 17 hours of Beethoven.


----------



## ChamberNut

My favorites currently are also the 'Appassionata' and 'Waldstein' Sonatas.

However, my absolute favorite movement is the vigorous 1st movement Grave - Allegro molto e con brio of the 'Pathetique'.


----------



## Lisztfreak

Hammerklavier, Waldstein and Mondschein. Definitely. And my favourite LvB sonata movement is Adagio sostenuto from the Hammerklavier. So depressively beautiful...


----------



## Chi_townPhilly

I'm on board (so to speak) with 4/4 player in advocacy of the _Moonlight_ sonata. I really *want* to like the _Hammerklavier_ sonata more, but I still prefer the former. I'm sure I need to have a few more auditions of the _Hammerklavier_, to give the piece every opportunity to grow on me.

well, that's the last of the spam off the front page of our beloved board.


----------



## Evan Roberts

The Tempest sonata is the one I listen to most often, part of my early introduction to classical music was watching this piece being explained and taught with much passion by someone on BBC4

I play all the famous ones regularly though


----------



## Edward Elgar

Definetly the Apassionata for me. 
The Moonlight has got a bit boring for me cos I've listened to it so many times (however, the last movement never fails to please! Oh Yeah!)


----------



## zlya

Ok, sentimental point here. When I was a little tiny child, my father used to play the Pathetique on his gorgeous 100 year old Chickering grand piano. I remember my dog always came in and lay down next to the piano, sometimes howling at the scary parts. She only did it for that piece though, never blinked an eye at Mozart or Schubert or Khatchaturian. That dog just loved Beethoven.

Now, every time I hear the Pathetique I think of my father and my dog (the dog's dead, but the father's still alive). It remains one of my favorite pieces of music to hear or try to play.


----------



## Woodley6453

I've always loved Waldstein, les Adieux, and op. 31 no. 18 in E Flat Major (I'm not sure if it too has a name), but I think my all time favorite would have to be Waldstein. 

But that changes a lot, if I had seen this two weeks ago, I may have said Appassionata or Pathetique.. I guess with such deeply emotional music your favorite varies with your emotions. 

-Woodley


----------



## ChamberNut

Woodley6453 said:


> I've always loved Waldstein, les Adieux, and op. 31 no. 18 in E Flat Major (I'm not sure if it too has a name), but I think my all time favorite would have to be Waldstein.
> 
> But that changes a lot, if I had seen this two weeks ago, I may have said Appassionata or Pathetique.. I* guess with such deeply emotional music your favorite varies with your emotions. *
> -Woodley


I know exactly how you feel Woodley. I feel the same way.

My favorite has toggled back and forth between the Waldstein/Appassionata for quite awhile now.

Throw in The Tempest/Les Adieux and Pathetique in there too while were at it.


----------



## opus67

All those poor nameless sonatas...what's wrong with them? I think there should be a separate thread for them.


----------



## Woodley6453

ChamberNut said:


> I know exactly how you feel Woodley. I feel the same way.
> 
> My favorite has toggled back and forth between the Waldstein/Appassionata for quite awhile now.
> 
> Throw in The Tempest/Les Adieux and Pathetique in there too while were at it.


I saw The Tempest in here so much, I decided that perhaps I hadn't paid quite enough attention the first few times I listened to it, and so I just finished listening to it again, and I don't know why I missed it the first few times; it is fantastic.

Opus67: I agree completely.


----------



## JohnM

Hello all - first post here, so here goes

I'm in no way an expert on such things but Sonata No. 31, op. 110 is my favourite, I simply love the way the fugal finale seems unfocused until it snatches a brief moment of lucidity before the moment is lost once more. Breathtaking!

I do love the Tempest and Appassionata sonatas too!


----------



## Beethoven

Hammerklavier! Pathetique! Appassionata Sonata!

All my sonatas rule


----------



## Rondo

Im going to have to step away from the consensus and say No. 30. Nos 32, 23 and 12 are good too.


----------



## L Lawliet

I'm gonna jump on the bandwagon and say Moonlight Sonata. I can only (barely) play the first movement, but that's enough to make my heart sway.

I am eager to play the third movt. though!


----------



## Inominate

The 14th is the most beautiful piece of music I have ever heard - by anyone, from any time period - simple.
After that, Pathetique, Appasionata, and any of the last 10 numbered ones.


----------



## opus67

The _Pathetique_ is my current favourite.


----------



## Kezza

Moonlight.
No question


----------



## SamGuss

The Cello Sonatas. I have #1-5, hard to say at this point though which one I like "best".


----------



## Haruki

I'm divided between Pathetique and Appassionata. But I like No. 29 Hammerklavier as well. I can play Pathetique/Appassionata but Hammerklavier is too hard!


----------



## Air

Off the top of my head: Appasionata, Sonata in e minor No. 27? (THE SECOND MOVEMENT IS GORGEOUS), the Waldstein Rondo, and Sonata No. 32 in c minor


----------



## Yoshi

Moonlight sonata =)


----------



## Somnifer

Top three:

1. No. 32 in C Minor, Op. 111
2. No. 23 in F Minor, Op. 57 (Appassionata)
3. No. 21 in C, Op. 53 (Waldstein)


----------



## Efraim

Hammerklavier, 3d and 4th movements.
C Minor Op. 111.

Appassionata.
A Flat Op. 110.

Waldstein.
Op. 28.

D Minor.


----------



## bdelykleon

Les Adieux.


----------



## nickgray

Piano Sonata No.30 In A Major, Op.109


----------



## danae

Op. 27/1 (E flat major)

Op.57 Appassionata

Op.106 Hammerklavier

Op.109


----------



## bdelykleon

This is hard, but I think I can choose these:

Sonata 26 les Adieux
Sonata no. 27 (I love this one, maybe my favorite)
Sonata no. 32


----------



## Efraim

bdelykleon said:


> This is hard, but I think I can choose these:
> 
> (...)
> Sonata no. 32


Interesting: this sonata has only two movements. Twice as interesting: Liszt's Piano Sonata has only one.


----------



## bdelykleon

Efraim said:


> Interesting: this sonata has only two movements. Twice as interesting: Liszt's Piano Sonata has only one.


So does Sonata no. 27.


----------



## handlebar

A toss up between #8,#20 and #30.

But really, I love them ALL!!!

Jim


----------



## Air

Ok I'll give this one another go.

1. Piano Sonata No. 29 "Hammerklavier"
2. Piano Sonata No. 32
3. Piano Sonata No. 23 "Appassionata"
4. Piano Sonata No. 28
5. Piano Sonata No. 27
6. Piano Sonata No. 30
7. Piano Sonata No. 31
8. Piano Sonata No. 21 "Waldstein"
9. Piano Sonata No. 12
10. Piano Sonata No. 26 "Les Adieux"

I'm a real sucker for the late sonatas. I see the last 7 are all on my list.


----------



## Efraim

> Interesting: this sonata [Op. 111] has only two movements. Twice as interesting: Liszt's Piano Sonata has only one.
> 
> So does Sonata no. 27.


Only two of Haydn's threescore piano sonatas have 4 movements (two very early pieces) and a handful of them have 2, his standard - or his ideal - being clearly the 3 movements sonata. Now a string quartet is also a sonata, even so all of his 58 quartets consist of 4 movements without a single exception (the last one is simply unfinished). He was followed in this respect by almost every composer until the beginning of the 20th century. Symphonies are also sonatas and with few exceptions they keep having 4 movements deep into the 20th century, whereas a piano sonata with less - or more - than 4 movements was and still is far less of a rarity.

Is somebody (or rather some spirit) able to explain this difference?


----------



## Rondo

Efraim said:


> Interesting: this sonata has only two movements.


The reality of it isn't as unusual. I can't remember the source of this information (possibly a CD insert), but he completed Op. 111 after the second movement because he was composing _Missa Solemnis_ at around the same time and was 'compelled' (for lack of better words) to complete it. However, after hearing it many scholars have agreed that no third movement could ever be conceived for that particular sonata. As a matter of fact, the first movement sounds almost like two separate movements and kind of reminds me of the opening of the 9th Symphony. Whether there is any _true_ connection there, I don't know.


----------



## haydnguy

I guess my question as a non-musician is, can it be in sonata form with only two movements?


----------



## bdelykleon

haydnguy said:


> I guess my question as a non-musician is, can it be in sonata form with only two movements?


Of course. The sonata form refers only to the internal form of each movement and not of a large-scale form. Haydn has some sonatas with only two movements (the 51 springs now to my mind, I love it), and we can find several different arrangements in movement order in early Haydn pieces of every genre. It is Mozart who shows a more strict use of the "formular" three movement piano sonata, but this may be one sign of the stronger italian influence on him.


----------



## classical

tempest, but usually depends on the mood.


----------



## bdelykleon

Tempest, but usually depends on the weather. (sorry, but I had to post this idiocy...)


----------



## Cortision

I only own seven of Beethoven's sonatas, including the last three. Should I get a complet set, and if so, what pianists do people recommend? I have seen sets by Brendel, Cortot, Barenboim and Arrau.

Of the sanatas I have heard, I love Aspassionata, Moonlight, and No 32. (This last one makes me think that Beethoven invented Jazz).


----------



## Efraim

Cortision said:


> I only own seven of Beethoven's sonatas, including the last three. Should I get a complet set, and if so, what pianists do people recommend? I have seen sets by Brendel, Cortot, Barenboim and Arrau.


I would recommend Brendel. Ashkenazy is also great, further Pollini, but I don't know if he recorded all of them or not.


----------



## nickgray

Cortision said:


> I only own seven of Beethoven's sonatas, including the last three. Should I get a complet set, and if so, what pianists do people recommend? I have seen sets by Brendel, Cortot, Barenboim and Arrau.


Annie Fischer, Jeno Jando, Maurizio Pollini (he recorded ~4/5 of them).


----------



## maestro267

I haven't heard all of them (I've heard the important ones), but I'll choose No. 27 in E minor.


----------



## Efraim

nickgray said:


> Annie Fischer, Jeno Jando, Maurizio Pollini (he recorded ~4/5 of them).


Taste is notoriously subjective, but since we have been asked, we can answer. I didn't hear a single sonata of Beethoven in Jando's performance, and after I listened to about 20 of his Haydn-set, I am sure I never will: his playing is honest but not much more. On the contrary, Pollini is a great pianist. I have his four last sonatas of Beethoven, apart from a few works of Schubert and Schumann. Sviatoslav Richter didn't record the complete Beethoven cycle, but what he did in the 60s are electrifying. (After he changed his style for worse.) I think some of them are available on CDs. His most famous Beethoven-recording is perhaps that of Appassionata from 1960, live recording of a concert in Palais de Chaillot or Carnegie Hall, I don't remember. Check the date of his recordings. - There are many more good complete sets. Friedrich Gulda made three different recordings of Beethoven's complete sonatas.


----------



## nickgray

Efraim said:


> his playing is honest but not much more.


Yeah, a lot of people dislike "honest" playing, especially in piano music. I, for some reason, actually tend to prefer this type of playing. Not that I dislike a more emotional and subjective approach, it's just that it can be really hard to find the one that you'll like. And with the "honest" playing you simply get, more or less, what a composer intended.


----------



## Jaime77

Waldstein is my favourite.


----------



## Efraim

nickgray said:


> Yeah, a lot of people dislike "honest" playing, especially in piano music. I, for some reason, actually tend to prefer this type of playing. Not that I dislike a more emotional and subjective approach, it's just that it can be really hard to find the one that you'll like. And with the "honest" playing you simply get, more or less, what a composer intended.


"Honest" in this context means "only honest". Pollini, Brendel, Gulda are also entirely honest and don't distort, nor conceal anything from, the composer's intentions [is this sentence grammatically correct?] , as often did earlier famous pianists. They add dynamism, expressiveness, colour, stress this more than that feature or detail, highlight them, unveil unsuspected potentialities, making the work more "meaningful".

I must correct what I said in my previous mail. The fact that Jandó's Haydn is little interesting portend nothing about his Beethoven: he may play his sonatas very well. Similarly Brendel, who in my (and others') opinion is a very great pianist, properly ruins Schubert's last three sonatas by using excessively the interpretative possibilities I mentioned and trying to cram too much meaning into works that have enough of them without Brendel's exaggerated zeal. But all that doesn't prevent him (Brendel) from proving an astonishing genius in the same Schubert's both cycles of Impromptus.


----------



## Ravellian

Besides the obvious Pathetique, Appassionata, Waldstein, Hammerklavier, etc..

Sonata No. 7 in D, especially the beautiful slow movement and the somber third movement following it.. I played the first movement in a beethoven competition 6-7 years ago.
Sonata No. 22 in F. the second movement is incredibly fun to play, especially the presto finale.
Sonata No. 30 in E, a personal favorite.. the variations are so expressive and the finale is so heart-wrenching, it moves me to tears every time I hear it.
Sonata No. 32 in Cm, I still find it amazing that the second movement was written when it was.


----------



## Rondo

Ravellian said:


> Sonata No. 30 in E, a personal favorite.. the variations are so expressive and the finale is so heart-wrenching, it moves me to tears every time I hear it.


Indeed. It is the _ideal_ sonata.


----------



## Cortision

Thanks for your suggestions


----------



## Zeniyama

In order:

1. Sonata no. 18 in Eb Major, op. 31 no. 3
2. Sonata no. 10 in G Major, op. 14 no. 2
3. Sonata no. 27 in E Minor, op. 90

I don't know why, these three I just like the most.


----------



## bplary

I love the Waldstein and Les Adieux out of his late sonatas, but I also find his early works to be charming as well. Examples are Op.2 No.3 and both Op.27 No.1 and Op.27 No.2..


----------



## Romantic Geek

Les Adieux by far is my favorite. Waldstein is my second favorite.


----------



## Lukecash12

It depends on who is playing it, really.


----------



## Polednice

I can't say I'm really familiar with his sonatas - I've had a recording of the full cycle for quite some time, but I don't often find myself turning to Beethoven's music. If I were to listen, I'd normally go for the 9th, Tempest, Hunt or Waldstein.


----------



## howlingmadhowie

I find the first movement of opus 54 very impressive. It appears to be terribly bad music and badly written until you get to the last page and you realise you've been hood-winked. he needs about 3 bars to turn utter rubbish into a force of nature.


----------



## stravinsky81

Not in any order, but my favorites include Op. 26, Op. 57 (Appasionata), Op. 101, Op. 106 (Hammerklavier) and Op. 109. I think all the Sonatas are great if you put them with the right performer. 

I also nod to Op. 13 (Pathetique) and Op 27, No. 2 (Moonlight). They are historic in my love and discovery of music. Appasionata also fits into that category.


----------



## Sebastien Melmoth

Late E-major Op. 109 with its concluding set of variations.


----------



## Air

Sebastien Melmoth said:


> Late E-major Op. 109 with its concluding set of variations.


Julian Haylock, the author of several composer biographies (Rachmaninov, Puccini, Mahler, etc.), once commented that the last movement of the Op. 109 was "possibly Beethoven's single greatest movement for solo piano".

Which is debatable, but at the end, pretty hard to disagree with.


----------



## Yoshi

Sonata no. 23
Sonata no. 8
Sonata no. 14


----------



## Wicked_one

1st Sonata, Pathetique Sonata, Moonlight Sonata and the 25th Sonata 

I'll have to go through all of them again.


----------



## Chopin_Fan777

Appassionata, Tempest, Les Adieux, Pathetique (not in specific order).

I like them all because they show Beethoven's genius, but these four mentioned above are my favourites.


----------



## Conor71

Wicked_one said:


> 1st Sonata, Pathetique Sonata, Moonlight Sonata and the 25th Sonata
> 
> I'll have to go through all of them again.


Awesome! - Moonlight, 25th and Hammerklavier here :tiphat:.


----------



## Orange Soda King

Having played Op. 22, I am very partial to that one. However, I will be learning Op. 53 soon, and I'll probably say that one.

I played Op. 10 No. 2, and it was great, but didn't measure up to 22 for me.

For now, I'll have to say Op. 22.


----------



## Lukecash12

Hammerklavier, Waldstein, and Appassionata.


----------



## MinG

Op.101,110,111, Waldstein, and Op.28


----------



## JSK

Right now I am compelled to say Op. 101, but only because I am playing it.


----------



## Steve M

Pathetique, but partly because it is one of the few I memorized, and was a favorite of my father.


----------



## slgnesin

op.106 op.110


----------



## PianoCoach

*Opus 111*

My favorite sonata happens to be Beethoven's last.

Only two movements. Beethoven ..... the greater the tension, the greater the resolution. The first movement is tension. The second is resolution. Many have suggested over the years that the first movement represents earthly struggle and the second movement is heavenly reward. I like that analysis; I hear it in the music.

Some have referred to the second movement (Arietta) as "Boogie Woogie Beethoven". In the third and fourth variations, you can hear jazz ..... long before Gershwin.

If you haven't heard this spectacular work, I recommend you hear it. It was one of my life's greatest first experiences. In his final piano sonata (which was his instrument), Beethoven leaves us with a clear definition of his musical philosophy. Brilliant.


----------



## Saul_Dzorelashvili

The really famous ones...


----------



## MatsumaruDX

hmm, Pathetique and Moonlight..!


----------



## Briano

27th. The second movement has some of the most magical music ever written!


----------



## Tschaikowsky

I enjoy them all, but would have to say Waldstein and Appasionata.


----------



## Polednice

Waldstein.

What a productive post that was!


----------



## TRendfrey

27th and Moonlight.


----------



## haydnfan

Pathetique, Appassionata and Op 111.


----------



## Webernite

I like Op. 81a (_Les Adieux_), along with the _Moonlight_, the _Tempest_ and Op. 26, Op. 28, Op. 106, Op. 109 and Op. 110.


----------



## Meaghan

Webernite said:


> I like Op. 81a (_Les Adieux_), along with the _Moonlight_, the _Tempest_ and Op. 26, Op. 28, Op. 106, Op. 109 and Op. 110.


I love _Les Adieux_!!!! A lot. And also Op. 109 (especially the theme & variations, which, to me, is one of the most beautiful things anyone has ever written). Out of the Beethoven I have played (/attempted/messed around with), I find the second movement of the _Tempest_ the most enjoyable to play.


----------



## mmsbls

My tastes seem to be rather similar to most:

8 (Pathetique), 14 (Moonlight), 21 (Waldstein), and 23 (Appasionata) are my favorite, but I also love Op. 111. 

I can't really play piano at all well, but the first movement of the Moonlight is by far my favorite piece to play (or maybe I should say, attempt to play).


----------



## Webernite

Meaghan said:


> I love _Les Adieux_!!!! A lot.


I think it's one his most consummate works, a bit like the Seventh Symphony and the F minor Quartet from (roughly) the same time.


----------



## jhar26

Waldstein for me.


----------



## tdc

I am still absorbing the Beethoven piano sonatas, I enjoy all of them I've listened to but at this stage (unlike most people her seemingly) the early ones are standing out to me as particularily good, I imagine this may change over time but I think thus far my favorite might just be piano sonata #1!


----------



## BarenboimFan

Right now, moonlight (3rd movement), because I'm playing it next Sunday...not going to go well!

But I love Hammerklavier and the Appasionatta sonata


----------



## Rasa

BarenboimFan said:


> Right now, moonlight (3rd movement), because I'm playing it next Sunday...not going to go well!


Just go loose no matter what!


----------



## Lukecash12

ilovebeethoven said:


> What is your favorite beethoven sonata?
> 
> My picks: Waldstein and Hammerklavier.


If those are your picks then I admonish you for your understanding of Beethoven. Those are two sonatas that he was especially proud of, and their thematic development and variation represent pretty well what Beethoven was all about.

No offense to anyone else if they think otherwise, but I'd love to have a discussion about what it is that Beethoven did and wanted to express (according to his music history and personal history), if someone disagrees.


----------



## beethovenian

Waldstein is probably everyone's favourite...

Beside the famous ones....i am playing op.2 no.1 currently. I am learning the op.2 no.3 as well, starting with the melancholic adagio and the Scherzo with the crazy running passages.


----------



## kv466

The entire 32 (with opus) are, to me, some of the most important pieces of music ever written and I love them all. At first thought, however, the melodies that come to mind are from the 17, 18 and 23.


----------



## Webernite

Webernite said:


> I like Op. 81a (_Les Adieux_), along with the _Moonlight_, the _Tempest_ and Op. 26, Op. 28, Op. 106, Op. 109 and Op. 110.


Since I posted this, I've gone off the Op. 106 and Op. 110 a bit, and have started to really like the Op. 90, Op. 101 and Op. 111.


----------



## Tapkaara

MOONLIGHT! 

H. Berlioz said of it: "It is one of those poems that human language cannot qualify."

How very, very true.


----------



## Lukecash12

Tapkaara said:


> MOONLIGHT!
> 
> H. Berlioz said of it: "It is one of those poems that human language cannot qualify."
> 
> How very, very true.


Hilarious! No offense, but Beethoven didn't much care for the Moonlight sonata.


----------



## Tapkaara

Lukecash12 said:


> Hilarious! No offense, but Beethoven didn't much care for the Moonlight sonata.


Whether or not that is true, the thread asked ME what MY favorite sonata is. 

And if Beethoven was not enthusiastic of the so-called Moonlight Sonata, does that really matter as it is probably his universally most popular piano work? There must be SOME value in it, even if the composer himself thought little of it.


----------



## tdc

Yeah, I've found often times composers seem to be not really the best judges of their own works...


----------



## Tapkaara

tdc said:


> Yeah, I've found often times composers seem to be not really the best judges of their own works...


I agree. Composers are also not always the best CONDUCTORS of their own works, either. For example, Stravinsky conducting Le Sacre. One of the most underwhelming interpretations of that work I've ever heard.


----------



## Meaghan

Lukecash12 said:


> Hilarious! No offense, but Beethoven didn't much care for the Moonlight sonata.


Beethoven also thought his 8th symphony was vastly better than his 7th. I'm not saying Beethoven was objectively _wrong_, just that our favorites don't have to be his favorites.


----------



## Lukecash12

Tapkaara said:


> Whether or not that is true, the thread asked ME what MY favorite sonata is.
> 
> And if Beethoven was not enthusiastic of the so-called Moonlight Sonata, does that really matter as it is probably his universally most popular piano work? There must be SOME value in it, even if the composer himself thought little of it.


Nothing was being taken against your opinion; It was only an allusion to irony.

But if you'd like to discuss it, I'd ask what it is that you see in the Moonlight Sonata.


----------



## Tapkaara

Lukecash12 said:


> Nothing was being taken against your opinion; It was only an allusion to irony.
> 
> But if you'd like to discuss it, I'd ask what it is that you see in the Moonlight Sonata.


Thank you for clarifying.

What do I see in the Moonlight Sonata. Well, aside from the intruiging melodies, the sheer contrats of emotion is very appealing to me. It's sort of the sonata that has it all.

The famous opening movement has got to be one of the most hypnotically sombre things ever written in the world of music. Such longing...such painful resignation. After the rather tender but assured middle movement, that enraged final movement reminds us of the complexity of human existance. The gamut of feeling...raw feeling in this work seems to strike a universal chord of resonance in people, as this music is so widely adored. Beethoven really unearths some of the purest human emotion to be heard in any piano work up to that time. That is, it's also highly original in its range of expression.

It's a landmark piece for the keyboard.


----------



## kv466

Tapkaara said:


> Thank you for clarifying.
> 
> What do I see in the Moonlight Sonata. Well, aside from the intruiging melodies, the sheer contrats of emotion is very appealing to me. It's sort of the sonata that has it all.
> 
> The famous opening movement has got to be one of the most hypnotically sombre things ever written in the world of music. Such longing...such painful resignation. After the rather tender but assured middle movement, that enraged final movement reminds us of the complexity of human existance. The gamut of feeling...raw feeling in this work seems to strike a universal chord of resonance in people, as this music is so widely adored. Beethoven really unearths some of the purest human emotion to be heard in any piano work up to that time. That is, it's also highly original in its range of expression.
> 
> It's a landmark piece for the keyboard.


Well said, man...well spoken...right now, for me, it's the 18th! Interestingly enough, my favorite version of the 14th sonata is performed by Don Dorsey on 'Beethoven Or Bust' on a midi keyboard...best keyboard performance of that work hands down.


----------



## Guest

I'm new to these boards and prefer to discuss Beethoven over all other music. My favourite piano sonatas are ALL OF THEM - just depending on the day or week. The complete body of these works is my desert island music. If I had to choose one that would be difficult, but I think the Adagio and final Allegro movement from "Hammerklavier", all of Opus 110 and 111 would come close. Keep these interesting blogs going. 

I love Sonata No. 4, absolutely!! An early sonata and totally sublime. It's second movement 2nd subject is elegant and, simply, words are inadequate. Even the Coen Brothers used it in their film "The Man Who Wasn't There" (these guys have taste plus!) This Largo movement of No. 4 is so ethereal one has to wonder from whence this magic springs (now I'm showing my age through language!) Beethoven IS the man!

When I say I love this music it is an understatement: I would be prepared to die for it!


----------



## UberB

So hard for me to rank them. This is the best I can do:

1. 23
2. 21, 29, 30, 32
3. 27, 28

I used to be big fans of 8, 14, and 17, but after having played them myself, I don't like them that much anymore. They are too overplayed and a little bit shallow imo.


----------



## Ukko

*re the "Moonlight"*



Tapkaara said:


> [...]
> The famous opening movement has got to be one of the most hypnotically sombre things ever written in the world of music. Such longing...such painful resignation. After the rather tender but assured middle movement, that enraged final movement reminds us of the complexity of human existance. The gamut of feeling...raw feeling in this work seems to strike a universal chord of resonance in people, as this music is so widely adored. Beethoven really unearths some of the purest human emotion to be heard in any piano work up to that time. That is, it's also highly original in its range of expression. [...]


Your impressions are very well expressed. I agree that the work has great potential to evoke strong emotions - though not necessarily the ones that rise in you.

The sequence sets up classically attuned listeners like ducks in a shooting gallery. A dirge, a little intermezzo, a kick-*** finale; _*there's*_ a plan. The only little detail remaining was to write quality music to fit it.

Seems like any musical genius could do it.


----------



## tahnak

Hammerklavier


----------



## kv466

There'll never be one fav for me...right now enjoying the first five quite a bit


----------



## Il_Penseroso

mcamacho said:


> The entire 32 (with opus) are, to me, some of the most important pieces of music ever written and I love them all.


Of course 3 famous sonatas Pathétique, Moonlight and Appassionata have their especial high level places for well, I'm not saying all but most of the music lovers, but I quite agree with *mcamacho*, the entire, great masterworks ! Hans von Bülow called "The Well Tempered Clavier" as the Old Testament and "The 32 Sonatas" as the New Testament for all pianists.


----------



## Il_Penseroso

Well, among the entire, my most favorites are : 

Sonata No. 4 in E flat major Op. 7 , really a great masterwork , the best of his first sonatas.

Sonata No. 9 in E major Op. 14 No. 1 , who can forget that beautiful middle movement once heard ? 

Sonata No. 13 in E flat major Op. 27 No. 1 (Sonata quasi una fantasia) 

Sonata No. 21 in C major Op. 53 (Waldstein) 

Sonata No. 25 in G major Op. 79 , a little but lovely masterwork. 

Sonata No. 27 in E minor Op. 90 

Sonata No. 29 in B flat major Op. 106 (Hammerklavier)


----------



## trazom

Sonata #26-Les Adieu 
#12-funeral march
#21-waldstein
#32
#31
#15- Pastoral

Kind of lost interest in Moonlight, Pathetique, and Appassionata


----------



## Guest

I'd have to go for "The Hammerklavier" Op. 106.


----------



## Sofronitsky

No. 28 in A major


----------



## Klavierspieler

Like most of us, I have a few:
No. 13
No. 15 (Pastorale)
No. 21 (Waldstein)
No. 23 (Appassionata)
No. 26 (Das Lebewohl)
No. 28
No. 29 (Hammerklavier)
and No. 30

I know that's quite a few, but I really can't choose between them.


----------



## Nix

32, 31, 30, 23, 21, 14... but not in that order.


----------



## IfNannerlHadBeenABoy

Pathétique (Sonata no.8) is my favorite.


----------



## Kopachris

Pathétique (Op. 13) and the Op. 2 sonatas are my favorites. Not so big a fan of Moonlight, though.


----------



## Ukko

The "Moonlight" is more-than-average susceptible to interpretation. My standard is Kipnis. Opus 109 is the clearest exposition of transcendency I have heard in music. We _can_ be more/greater than our fleshly selves - maybe. The 'maybe' is mine, not Beethoven's.


----------



## Leandro

Waldstein, to me it's the most beautiful piano piece i've ever heard! 
I also like appasionata and les adieux.
Recently I went to a concert and listened to Beethoven's Op. 110 Sonata, it's just beautiful. Add more to my favourite Beethoven's sonata list. And it has a really nice fugue at the end of it. Planning to play it for next semester!


----------



## BubbleBobble

I <3 Beethoven sonatas best of all of Beethoven's stuff (except the Grosse Fugue)

hmm, I'm sure I'm forgetting one but

I love numbers 18 and 22 a whole lot (if I got the numbers wrong, it's the ones in E Flat Major and F Major)

favorite performer of his sonatas so far that I've heard is Richard Goode

very high quality stuff



I would say probably though (and this might seem cliche) that my favorite movement of a Beethoven piano sonata would have to be the 2nd movement of the 8th (is that the Pathetique?)

such lovely music, showing him at his happiest. and it actually seems like genuine happiness too, unlike pretty much every other major key thing he ever wrote. I get a sense of insincerity when I listen to Beethoven trying to portray happiness


----------



## Rasa

I think it would be a mistake to try and find Beethoven's mood in his music.


----------



## BubbleBobble

of course it would, because we already know it's morbid/depressed by default


----------



## jalex

BubbleBobble said:


> (except the Grosse Fugue)


 Heresy!


----------



## Darvaleth

Far too hard! I can't choose a single one, I'll have to pick two:

Pathetique and Moonlight, purely because I'm listening to them right now. Although there's also some bias there due to the fact that I'm learning both of them... I should be more objective. Oh well!


----------



## Aro

*My favorite Beethoven Sonata*

There are three in my top list 

1) The Tempest Sonata
2) Sonata no. 8 "Pathetique"
3) Sonata "Quasi una fantasia" or "Moonlight" Sonata


----------



## Lisztian

Definately the Appasionata!


----------



## Orange Soda King

Sorry for the bump, but


----------



## Jeremy Marchant

Hammerklavier


----------



## tdc

Maybe not technically his greatest, but I like no. 1 a lot, I never see it mentioned here and I've always had a 'thing' for it.


----------



## beethovenian

Hammerklavier, especially the adagio. It is the only music i listen to when i am feeling down and sad.


----------



## Webernite

The Op. 31 sonatas have been growing on me recently.


----------



## kv466

Currently, and for the first time ever, my favorite is: No.32, c-minor, op.111


----------



## Moira

There is a good reason why the Pathetique and Moonlight Sonatas are so popular. It is because they are fabulous!


----------



## Ukko

106 is the gut-grabber; 109 is _beautiful_.


----------



## moody

andantegorgonzola said:


> My favourite Beethovensonates are
> 
> 1. Les Adieux (opus 81a)
> 2. A Therese (opus 78)
> 3. Appassionata (opus 57)
> 
> I love them since i was a 6 year old kid and got my first LP. And still have a weak spot for the performer.... Robert Casadesus...
> 
> Frank :wub:


Casadesus was always wonderful, have you heard his "Emperor" with Mitropoulos ?


----------



## moody

I don't like being tied down but: Appassionata, Waldstein,Hammerklavier.


----------



## jalex

Appassionata, Hammerklavier, #31, #32. I listened to the Appassionata recently and I think along with the Eroica it is probably Beethoven's best work before his late period. Berlioz considered it the greatest piece of music written to that point: '‘A work greater than his greatest symphonies, greater than anything he wrote, and consequently greater than anything ever produced by the art of music’.


----------



## Lisztian

I'll add Op. 109 in there. So pretty much a toss-up between 57 and 109.


----------



## alexc

Amazing deal! new complete Beethoven piano sonatas recording

http://itunes.apple.com/us/preorder/beethoven-complete-piano-sonatas/id525810495
Only $9.99 for all of the Beethoven piano sonatas! It's a new recording played by HJ Lim, released by EMI Classics

Here's a video of her as well (there's a bunch more on YouTube):


----------



## mensch

My absolute favourite is the No. 15 in D major, Op. 28. I must admit I become a bit too emotional when listening to the Allegro opening, not because it's so overwhelmingly sad, but because it's such a joy to listen to. The Andante was a reportedly a favorite of Beethoven.

I thoroughly enjoy the No. 32 in C minor, Op. 111, in part because of the peculiar rhythm of the second movement. The Sonata is said to have been a favorite of Chopin's, another favourite composer of mine.


----------



## Alydon

Just joined site and so much to read, but Beethoven so close to my heart and had to look up some threds on him to begin with.

I love the Hammerklavier, Waldstein etc, but would make a special case for No 4 op7 and no 11 op22 - I don't know why these two always come to mind when talking B's piano sonatas but have a very special place for me.

Recently been listening to Rudolf Serkin's last concert with the last three sonatas and the last movement of op111 is probably one of the greatest sonata movements ever written. As so many people point out - it all depends on mood and what you are looking for at any one time. If you are looking for comfort and solace then op 111 is as near perfection as is possible.


----------



## Moira

Listened to Waldstein yesterday. Great sonata.


----------



## LordBlackudder

is fur elise a piano sonata?

if not the third movement of moonlight.


----------



## lilmoz

pathetic,appasionata,waldstein!


----------



## Hausmusik

Lisztian said:


> I'll add Op. 109 in there. So pretty much a toss-up between 57 and 109.


Op. 109 is mine, too, if I have to choose. Also Op. 101, 106, 110, 111, 81a "Les Adieux," Waldstein. . .


----------



## Hausmusik

LordBlackudder said:


> is fur elise a piano sonata?


I will keep this brief:

!


----------



## Ravndal

Op. 2 No.1 - fourth mov. (prestissimo)

Pathetique rondo

Allegretto from tempest

Waldstein - first mov.

Moonlight sonata - third mov


----------



## Oliver

Pathetique, Tempest and Appasionata. 

Moonlight was the first classical piece I heard, and is what got me into classical music and playing piano, it's also the first piece I learnt to play, but I can't say I really like it. The first movement is just boring now, the second movement was always boring, and no-one actually enjoys listening to the 3rd movement, except maybe the end of it.


----------



## Ravndal

GeneralOJB said:


> Pathetique, Tempest and Appasionata.
> 
> Moonlight was the first classical piece I heard, and is what got me into classical music and playing piano, it's also the first piece I learnt to play, but I can't say I really like it. The first movement is just boring now, the second movement was always boring, *and no-one actually enjoys listening to the 3rd movement, except maybe the end of it.*


What. That movement is awesome! One of the pieces that got me in to classical piano.


----------



## TrazomGangflow

Waldstein easily.


----------



## millionrainbows

I'm getting to where I like the Piano Sonata No. 31 in A flat major op. 110.


----------



## sjaletheia

Op.13 (Pathetique) is my first love.
Op.28 (Pastorale), 3rd movement is absolutely blissful.

And his last three sonatas.


----------



## antea

#17, makes me fly away. It cleans everything, it is unbelievable and this man heard it in his soul..


----------



## kv466

GeneralOJB said:


> The first movement is just boring now, the second movement was always boring, and no-one actually enjoys listening to the 3rd movement, except maybe the end of it.


"No one",...really? Because while I have heard it far too many times just like anyone else on this forum, I enjoy the third movement (and always have) very much. The second is a delight to play and to listen to and the first will always be a piano masterpiece. And this is one of my least favorite sonatas by the Maestro.


----------



## Ravndal

Waldstein is my favorite at the moment.


----------



## eipi

The Waldstein has always been my favorite by a good margin.


----------



## KenOC

Ten most listened to, from another forum:

1 - Opus 109: No. 30 in E major (1820)
2 - Opus 111: No. 32 in C minor (1822)
3 - Opus 81a: No. 26 in E-flat major 'Das Lebewohl' (1810)
4 - Opus 28: No. 15 in D major 'Pastoral' (1801)
5 - Opus 110: No. 31 in A-flat major (1821)
6 - Opus 13: No. 8 in C minor 'Pathétique' (1798)
7 - Opus 53: No. 21 in C major 'Waldstein' (1803)
8 - Opus 101: No. 28 in A major (1816)
9 - Opus 106: No. 29 in B-flat major 'Hammerklavier' (1819)
10 - Opus 27 #2: No. 14 in C-sharp minor 'Moonlight' (1801)


----------



## Matsps

Waldstein for it's wonderful melodies and Hammerklavier because I find most of the other Beethoven sonatas sound like they would sound good arranged for other instruments, but Hammerklavier sounds so very... Pianistic?


----------



## djt

*Favorite Beethoven Piano sonatas*

My opinion constantly changes but for now:
1. Beethoven Piano Sonata 7
2. Beethoven Piano Sonata 28
3. Beethoven Piano Sonata 30
4. Beethoven Piano Sonata 31
5. Beethoven Piano Sonata 17 Tempest
6. Beethoven Piano Sonata 23 Appassionata
7. Beethoven Piano Sonata 25 Cuckoo
8. Rest of the Sonatas.


----------



## musicrom

All of the one's I've listened to have been great, but right now my favorites are probably:

1) Pathétique (possibly because I can kind of muster through it on the piano)
2) Waldstein
3) Moonlight


----------



## mtmailey

ONCE AGAIN I CAN NOT JUST CHOOSE ONE WORK.His violin sonatas #5 & #9,moonlight and Waldstein.


----------



## Jonathan Wrachford

Probably the Appassionata. That and Moonlight.


----------



## lupinix

hammerklavier...


----------



## hpowders

lupinix said:


> hammerklavier...


I agree with that. The Hammerklavier is in a class by itself. Even Beethoven considered it his greatest keyboard sonata.


----------



## Itullian

pithy?.........................


----------



## Itullian

hpowders said:


> I agree with that. The Hammerklavier is in a class by itself. Even Beethoven considered it his greatest keyboard sonata.


pithy?............................


----------



## moody

djt said:


> My opinion constantly changes but for now:
> 1. Beethoven Piano Sonata 7
> 2. Beethoven Piano Sonata 28
> 3. Beethoven Piano Sonata 30
> 4. Beethoven Piano Sonata 31
> 5. Beethoven Piano Sonata 17 Tempest
> 6. Beethoven Piano Sonata 23 Appassionata
> 7. Beethoven Piano Sonata 25 Cuckoo
> 8. Rest of the Sonatas.


Cuckoo ?Where on earth did that come from ?


----------



## hreichgott

In the first movement there's a little theme at the close of the exposition that sounds like a cuckoo.
I am absolutely sure it isn't Beethoven's own title...


----------



## KenOC

hreichgott said:


> In the first movement there's a little theme at the close of the exposition that sounds like a cuckoo.
> I am absolutely sure it isn't Beethoven's own title...


The nickname "Cuckoo" seems rarely used.


----------



## moody

hreichgott said:


> In the first movement there's a little theme at the close of the exposition that sounds like a cuckoo.
> I am absolutely sure it isn't Beethoven's own title...


I'm just as sure as you---T'm 76,Beethoven's my favourite composer and certainly I've not heard it.


----------



## moody

Itullian said:


> pithy?.........................


It's all a great pithy in my opinion !!


----------



## Ukko

moody said:


> It's all a great pithy in my opinion !!


I was going to continue the sidetrack, but pith on it.


----------



## Blancrocher

Ukko said:


> I was going to continue the sidetrack, but pith on it.


I blame this on you, hpowders.


----------



## Itullian

Pastoral, Les Adieux


----------



## hreichgott

Itullian said:


> Pastoral, Les Adieux


I was just listening to Peter Takacs' performance of Les Adieux, which is very tender but with a lot of gravity too. I love his Beethoven sonata recordings. The whole set is on Spotify now.


----------



## fealypino

My 2 favourite would be
No. 26 Les Adieux, 3rd movement Das Wiedersehen Opus 81a
Such a beautiful and difficult piece. I flipped when I found out only 1 movement was 8 pages long
and No. 11 Opus 22 3rd movement Menuetto


----------



## AH music

The last three Op 109, 110 and 111 and the three from Op 31 - just don't ask me which, but my favourite at any one time is likely to be found amongst these.


----------



## MoonlightSonata

Moonlight and Pathetique.
"Rage over a lost penny" is not a sonata but a "rondo a capriccio", though it is fantastic


----------



## Skilmarilion

21 and 23

Special mentions: 1, 2, 5, 8, 13, 14, 17

I haven't listened to the late sonatas enough to form an opinion.


----------



## MoonlightSonata

Just thought: with my username, I should say Moonlight


----------



## treeza

Appassionata but they're all great


----------



## tomhh

Moonlight Sonata.


----------



## tahnak

It is Moonlight followed by Hammerklavier.


----------



## DrKilroy

I haven't heard all of them yet, but my favourite so far is Waldstein and I do not think it will change.


Best regards, Dr


----------



## Knut Lurasens Halling

No one I saw said No. 30 Op. 109. 

My favorite used to be Op. 111, because of the long tail-end of the second movement. There is incredible footage of Arrau playing this at the end of the "Art of the Piano" documentary. Like the spirit rising to eternal life.

I used to think Op. 109 was too obviously romantic in the first movement. But now, as a whole, I think it is one of the most unique, free-form, yet monolithically structured sonatas that Beethoven wrote. I saw Brendal perform Op. 109 in Ann Arbor a while ago. Somewhere in the middle of the set of variations, I thought he was going to break the piano. It was one of those rare moments when the music and the performance of it really took you to a different place.

My second favorite would be Hammerklavier. I'm just a sucker for those variations . . .


----------



## tastas

That would have to be the Waldstein, followed closely by the Cello Sonata No. 1, op. 5


----------



## SalieriIsInnocent

Kreutzer, with the Pathetique right by it.


----------



## djt

*Favorite Beethoven Piano sonatas*

I keep changing my mind but right now:
1. #29 (Hammerklavier)
2. #23 (Appassionata)
3. #16
4. #17 (Tempest)
5. #7
6. #3
7. #14 (Moonlight)
8. #8 (Pathetique)
9. #5
10. #10
11. #15
12. #6
13. #21 (Waldstein)
14. #9
15. #26 (Les Adieux)
16. #12 (Funeral March)


----------



## Ravndal

Op 109 in E major. Incredible work...


----------



## echo




----------



## Kobak

Tough question...If I could say only one, it'd be the Apassionata (I guess I'm not alone with my choice ). I like other famous sonatas of his as well, including the Pathetique, Tempest, Moonligh, Les Adieux, Waldstein sonatas, as well as no.13 in E flat major. But all of the sonatas are masterpieces .


----------



## KenOC

I'd say the last three, Op 109-111. Especially the Op. 111. No, make that the Op. 109. No... OK, I can't decide!


----------



## TurnaboutVox

No. 30, Op 109 in E major is the finest, to my mind, but No. 28, Op 101 in A major has been my firm favourite since I was a small child.


----------



## DiesIraeCX

Right now it's a tie between Piano Sonata No. 29 "Hammerklavier" Op. 106 and No. 32 Op. 111. If forced, I'd side with No. 29.


----------



## Tutu

The Tempest! All the movements are awesome!


----------



## DiesIraeCX

For the past month or so, I've been _completely_ obsessed with the 28th. So I'd say that's my current favorite, what a marvel. I find its Finale more joyous and uplifting than the Finale of the 9th Symphony.


----------



## KenOC

DiesIraeVIX said:


> For the past month or so, I've been _completely_ obsessed with the 28th. So I'd say that's my current favorite, what a marvel. I find its Finale more joyous and uplifting than the Finale of the 9th Symphony.


The 28th (Op. 101) was one of Horowitz's rare Beethoven recordings outside of the "Big 3," at least in his stereo days. He did a fine job with it.


----------



## Jacred

Right now, I'd say my top 5 is...

1. Appassionata
2. Op. 109
3. Pathetique
4. Hammerklavier
5. Waldstein


----------



## Bettina

Here is a list of my top 5 with my favorite pianist for each one:

1. Appassionata (Richter)
2. Op. 111 (Brendel)
3. Waldstein (O'Conor)
4. Hammerklavier (Rosen)
5. Op. 109 (Gilels)

Honorable mention: Op. 78 (Kempff)


----------



## quietfire

If pressed, probably the second one. The one in A major with four movements.


----------



## hpowders

I love Beethoven's little F Major Sonata Op. 54. A wild, wacky, wonderful work!

Sviatoslav Richter has no peers in this music.


----------



## quietfire

hpowders said:


> I love Beethoven's little F Major Sonata Op. 54. A wild, wacky, wonderful work!
> 
> Sviatoslav Richter has no peers in this music.


Oh yeah, nice choice!


----------



## hpowders

quietfire said:


> Oh yeah, nice choice!


I first heard it when I bought the Beethoven First Piano Concerto with Richter and Charles Munch leading the Boston Symphony Orchestra and the F Major Sonata was a filler. I fell in love with the sonata!

Some 25 years later I purchased the complete Annie Fischer Beethoven Piano Sonatas and while the entire set is excellent, Richter runs rings around Fischer in this little gem of a sonata.


----------



## hpowders

Realistically, I love all the 32 Beethoven Piano Sonatas and I play the entire cycle at least twice during a given year.
I allow Annie Fischer to be my guide.


----------



## Lisztian

Love many of them, but for me Op. 109.


----------



## Vox Gabrieli

Appassionata.

Fun fact: I only learned of the sonata after hearing it's theme from Shostakovich's Piano Concerto #1. A wikipedia article later revealed the origin to me.


----------



## agoukass

For me, this is something that is always changing. When I was younger, I really enjoyed Op. 31 No. 2 and 3 because of the great recordings by Backhaus and Rubinstein (the latter was 88 when he made his recording). After that, there was a period of time when I was a huge fan of the Hammerklavier. Right now, it's Op. 111 and I think it will be there for a very long time.


----------



## AfterHours

These are my top 8. After that the order is a bit less clear, though they're all great.

1.  Piano Sonata No. 32 in C Minor (1822)
2. Piano Sonata No. 23 in F Minor "Appassionata" (1805) 
3. Piano Sonata No. 30 in E Major (1820) 
4. Piano Sonata No. 29 in B-flat Major "Hammerklavier" (1818) 
5. Piano Sonata No. 8 in C Minor "Pathetique" (1798) 
6. Piano Sonata No. 31 in A-flat Major (1821) 
7. Piano Sonata No. 21 in C Major "Waldstein" (1804) 
8. Piano Sonata No. 14 in C-sharp Minor "Quasi una fantasia" (aka, "Moonlight") (1801)


----------



## Steve M

The Pathetique is my favorite, but perhaps it's because I've only learned two of them well. I've read through the others on occasion, but the Pathetique remains my favorite.


----------



## Manok

Can I pick all of them? . Besides that my favorite is the one that I am learning at the moment.


----------



## Crystal

*My favourite Beethoven sonata*

Hammerklavier, Waldstein and Pathétique. All his sonatas are best!:lol:


----------



## BiscuityBoyle

These days my biggest favorites include Gilels's Waldstein and the op.109 as performed by his far less famous, but maybe no less great, classmate Anatoly Vedernikov


----------



## Manxfeeder

My favorite is the Hammerklavier. It was my introduction to the sonatas, from Peter Schickele's radio show, Schikele Mix. He played the fugue in its entirety and ended it with one word: "Wow." 

My personal favorite, at least as of right now, is Solomon. The sound isn't the greatest, but the the first time I heard him play the slow movement, I was so transfixed that I had to remind myself to breathe.


----------



## derin684

The teqhnique in Appasionata(op. 57) and Hammerklavier(op. 106) is extremely difficult but very fun to listen, so I guess they are my favourites. I can't say 8th and 14th are bad though, but I don't think those two are equal to Appasionata or Hammerklavier. But I still respect other people's thoughts.


----------



## Beet131

I love the Pathetique most of all. The last movement of No. 32 is so contemplative and resigned until Beethoven explores the variations - just love it. The Hammerklavier, Appassionata and Waldstein are tremendous.


----------



## Score reader

The ''Pathétique'' for me as well. I can never get that rumbling C Minor chord out of my head.


----------



## tnan123

At the moment it has to be Op 110. The 1st movement is gorgeous and the fugue of the last movement is also breathtaking. Wish I could play this piece!


----------



## id0ntmatter

They all suck.

Jk it's hard to pick. Beethoven was a master of composition and tone; he could take the simplest motive and turn it into a 45 minute long musical dissertation. A lot can be learned both in technique and composition from all 32 of his sonatas. I choose not to study them or even think much of the pieces themselves because I feel he's too overrated.


----------



## KenOC

In my view Beethoven wrote 30 piano sonatas. I’m always sorry to see the two Op. 49 sonatinas included in the cycle.

Both are early works, written about a decade prior to their publication. They seem intended for beginning pianists and are good examples of their type. They often appear in books of similar pieces by Clementi, Kuhlau, Dussek, and the like, and in that company they are a good fit. But as part of Beethoven’s cycle of full-fledged sonatas, they seem distinctly inferior.

It seems that brother Kaspar sold them to a publisher without Ludwig’s permission, or so the story goes. No bad thing, perhaps, as otherwise the two works might have been lost. But they really shouldn't be considered part of the sonata cycle.


----------



## bharbeke

19 and 20 as played by Annie Fischer and Emil Gilels are in no way inferior to any other Beethoven sonata. I can understand how they may be odd ducks of the group based on your post, but the quality is there, and the numbering can not be changed so many years after the fact, so we'll just have to accept 32 as the number in general circles.


----------



## BiscuityBoyle

Always liked #10, such a beautiful piece full of light and lyricism


----------



## Doulton

I can't pick favorites although I could probably pick a top ten in no order. The last time I was impressed by a Beethoven sonata was just a couple of hours ago when I heard Gulda's excited, frenzied beginning to the Waldstein, lifting me up into a sudden whirlwind blitz of busy grandeur. 

My favorite is almost always the one I've heard most recently.


----------



## Doctuses

It's almost impossible to choose. But I particularly like some of his more obscure stuff like No. 9, 22, 27.


----------



## ChopinesqueLisztenian

All of them but I have a special memory with Beethoven - Piano Sonata No. 24 in F# major, Op. 78 -À Thérèse and I also love the sound of it on the Fortepiano. Here is a precious contribution by Andras Schiff with his lecture and explanation on this piece who shows great pianism and understanding of this piece.


----------



## Listenerris

I have one question which regard to learn something from composicion principles with piano sonates. Which is better?... especially as development chords things first of all, 
I want choice music one in this two mastters: Beethoven or Tchaikovsky? And what pick up for example in sonates? Number? Thanks.


----------



## Louis Van

The opus 109 and the waldstein spring to mind


----------



## caters

My favorite are the Pathetique Sonata and the Appasionata sonata, though I like all of his sonatas.


----------



## KenOC

I admit to a life-long fondness for Beethoven’s final three piano sonatas: Opp. 109, 110, and 111. Beethoven had promised his publisher “an opus of three sonatas,” which would have been his first since the Op. 31. But that was not to be since each sonata took about six months to write. So they were published separately, each with its own opus number.

Still, they seem very much a related trio, sharing a warmth and depth of the same sort. They are totally original, owing almost nothing to what had come before; and very little that came after owes much to them, since their specialness is of a sort that can’t be copied.


----------



## Jhawn55

Opus 111 is the most beautiful when played well. Daniil Trifonov is amazing. I can’t get enough of his playing. Trifonov playing Beethoven is exquisite.


----------



## Jhawn55

I agree. This is a gorgeous piece and the fugue is a work of genius. (No surprise. It’s Beethoven.) I need to add that I’m referring to Op. 110.


----------



## DavidA

Apoasionata played by Richter certainly one of my favourites. Astounding!


----------



## jenspen

I love every note of the Waldstein (21 in C major). The final movement is almost too much beauty to bear. It's one of my top ten musical compositions.

I had been put off these great sonatas by the popularising of themes from a couple of them and had never heard of 21 till the Seinfeld episode in which the gang attend a recital given by George's new girlfriend. George skites that she will be playing the Waldstein and the others affect to be impressed - "Oh, the* Waldstein.*". It all ends in tears, of course.


----------



## DumbartonOaks

Kreutzer Sonata- Violin Sonata No. 9 and Waldstein


----------



## Itullian

Pastoral #15 ............


----------



## Sharkman

Waldstein. Love Alfred Brendel.


----------



## flamencosketches

Pathétique, Appassionata, and lately Waldstein (which I didn't realize was such a popular choice, it seems here) are among my favorites, but I love the whole set. They're all so good. 

My favorite cycle of them is Schnabel. I also like Kempff and Gilels, but lately it's Schnabel every time.


----------



## Schoenberg

jenspen said:


> I love every note of the Waldstein (21 in C major). The final movement is almost too much beauty to bear. It's one of my top ten musical compositions.
> 
> I had been put off these great sonatas by the popularising of themes from a couple of them and had never heard of 21 till the Seinfeld episode in which the gang attend a recital given by George's new girlfriend. George skites that she will be playing the Waldstein and the others affect to be impressed - "Oh, the* Waldstein.*". It all ends in tears, of course.


If I remember correctly they actually played the pathetique, though.
Guess they couldn't find an actor who could play the Waldstein.


----------



## flamencosketches

That is funny. I love Seinfeld but haven't seen that episode in years. I love the random references to classical music they will sometimes throw in. There's an episode where George has a melody stuck in his head and Jerry compares it to when Schumann became obsessed with a single pitch and lost his mind. :lol:


----------



## DonVon

My favourite would be op111 no32, its a piece with so much imagination, emotion and memories.
op2 no1 is gorgeous.

Within the named sonatas, I would pick Waldstein.


----------



## infracave

The hammerklavier and 111 for sure.

But next in line, I'd say Op. 101 and Op. 22. Very underrated IMO.


----------



## flamencosketches

I really like the opus 32 set lately, 16, 17, and 18. Glenn Gould kind of won me over on these works.


----------



## djmenglish

Pathetique and Les Adieux are my favorites


----------



## hoodjem

Cello Sonata no. 3 in C major, Op. 69

Or

Piano Sonata no. 30 in E major, Op. 109


----------



## Pat Fairlea

Op 109 and 110.
Can't choose between them, contrasting though they are.


----------



## Nye

the last one, definitely


----------



## Animal the Drummer

Don't have a single favourite but, as it hasn't had that many nominations, here's a mention for Op.31 no.3, always a pleasure to hear and one which I enjoy as much as I do its "named" companions.

Favourite recording: the "Waldstein" played by Emil Gilels. The opening of the last movement is pure musical sunrise.


----------



## Allegro Con Brio

The great final trinity of sonatas I see as conceived as a single entity and unlike much of his music I never tire of listening to them. Besides those I like the usual suspects - Hammerklavier, Waldstein, and Tempest; but I also really like 11, 13, 18, and 28 as more “underrated” candidates.


----------



## Musicaterina

I think my favourite Beethoven sonatas are the Waldstein and the Appassionata.


----------



## Turangalîla

Opus 28, 53, 101, 106, & 111


----------



## mparta

Tempest has been intimidating for me for a long time because I have arm trouble and the cross in the second movement I thought would be prohibitively difficult.
It's not. Once you get the shape of the movement, the alternating octaves in the proper rhythm, it's really lovely. 
I think the first movement has no major challenges but requires the usual attention to what he's doing and how he does it. My piano has an overactive bass and so all those melodic lines on the chord in the development are a thing, as is the final left hand broken d minor chord, which is a little awkward anyway.
The last movement seems to me a perfect example of the perplexing role of the pedal in Beethoven. I think it's too dry without some pedal, but really only rewards a brush, not a wash, and those brushes have to be applied very carefully. I try to start with no pedal and only add as necessary, and I think some is necessary here, I perceive that as a step in the evolution through the pieces.


----------



## mparta

and as for favorites, Op. 101 and 109, the latter despite the mysteries of the last variation. I think Richter has been quoted as saying that people talk about the difficulties of the Hammerklavier but Op. 101 is just as tough. Probably not quite but I certainly feel the bars that have his attention. Waldstein, Pastoral, Op. 14#1, Op. 78. Wow. Richesse.


----------



## GSHAPIROY

For me the top three are definitely op. 10 no. 3, op. 27 no. 1, and op. 101.


----------



## Marc

Impossible to make a choice. Beethoven's piano sonatas are a gold mine.

Opus 31, nos. 2 (Sturm) and 3 (Jagd) have 'always' been 2 favourites.
As has opus 79 (Kuckuck), opus 90 (_so beautiful_) and 109. The latter goes directly to my heart, whatever that may mean. 

But honestly, there are so many.


----------



## Highwayman

Here's ranked list of my favourites: 

1 - No. 29 "Hammerklavier"
2 - No. 21 "Waldstein"
3 - No. 31
4 - No. 26 "Les Adieux"
5 - No. 28
6 - No. 23 "Appassionata"
7 - No. 32
8 - No. 17 "Tempest"
9 - No. 30
10 - No. 8 "Pathetique"
11 - No. 11
12 - No. 27
13 - No. 7
14 - No. 25 "Cuckoo"
15 - No. 4 "Grand Sonata"
16 - No. 18 "The Hunt"
17 - No. 15 "Pastoral"
18 - No. 13 "Quasi Una Fantasia"
19 - No. 1
20 - No. 3
21 - No. 9
22 - No. 12 "Funeral March"
23 - No. 6
24 - No. 22
25 - No. 2
26 - No. 24 "à Thérèse"
27 - No. 16
28 - No. 20
29 - No. 14 "Moonlight"
30 - No. 19
31 - No. 5
32 - No. 10


----------



## consuono

If only one Beethoven piano sonata could survive I would want it to be Op. 106. It's in a crazy-brilliant league of its own.


----------



## Triesta

Op 109. To me all the late sonatas except this one present listening difficulties, despite their undoubted greatness. I *really* have to be in a certain mood to listen to the entire Hammerklavier (especially the first movement) or Op 111 (again, the first movement yearns to be orchestrated). Again, Op 110 is obviously an astonishing achievement, but I have never 'got it' in some ways. Maybe it's the inwardness? Op 109 on the other hand seems like a perfect expression of the late style, especially of course the last movement. Of the earlier sonatas of course there are so many that one returns to (the Op 10s, the Op 31s), but Pollini playing 'Les Adieux' is always a completely invigorating experience: a shot of pure Beethoven. I'm just glad there are thirty two of them: inexhaustible, even after 30 years of listening.


----------



## JoachimBlas26

Uf All of them, the Hammerklavier, Les Adieux and The Tempest are my top 3 maybe, but these preferences can change everyday.


----------



## JohnP

Since first hearing Myra Hess play it, decades ago, it has been Op. 109. The last movement is a miracle, and few pianists play it to suit me. Some examples: Hess, Barbosa, Kovacevich.


----------



## Livly_Station

JohnP said:


> Since first hearing Myra Hess play it, decades ago, it has been Op. 109. The last movement is a miracle, and few pianists play it to suit me. Some examples: Hess, Barbosa, Kovacevich.


I recommend Anatoly Vedernikov.


----------



## Livly_Station

It changes, but my favorites today are...

SS-tier:
30
31
32

S-tier:
28
15
23

A-tier
29
21
18
17
14
25
22
27
24
7
6
3

B-tier
9
8
1
12
13
2
10
5
19
20

C-tier
11
26
16
4


----------

